# General > Birdwatching >  hoodies

## cuddlepop

It would appear that we now have two resident crows in our back garden.What if anything can we do to make them leave.its putting our other wee birds off feeding from the feeders?

----------


## orkneycadian

::   You can't do that - The're birdies and must be respected at all costs and all times, no matter how inconvenient they are.  Look at the greylags.  Tearing absolute hell out of the grass, but save for a token "goose management pilot", neither RSPB nor SNH want to do anything about them.  But meanwhile, heaven help you if you are a stoat in Orkney......

----------


## Stargazer

> It would appear that we now have two resident crows in our back garden.What if anything can we do to make them leave.its putting our other wee birds off feeding from the feeders?


I use 'squirrel proof' feeders that have a cage around the feeder. Allows birds up to starling size to get to the food but not the bigger birds.

----------


## orkneycadian

Or use General Licence no 1 and a shotgun.

----------


## cuddlepop

There not attacking the feeders they just hanging about being a pest.Even the half a dozen cats that come into the garden don't put them off.
Our dog has a water bowl outside and they've decided its theirs.
There fascinating to watch but like I said a pest.especially to my washing.lol

----------


## orkneycadian

Absolutely spot on wording - Pest - Pest Species.  Thats what the General Licence is for.  Try Googling for images of "Hooded Crow, lamb" or "Hooded Crow, sheep, eyes" and you'll see what nice things they are.

----------

